# Java Telephony API (JTAPI) - Call Center & Anrufbeantwor



## sebastian4gold (3. Apr 2006)

Hallo!

Ich schaue mich gerade etwas im Netz in Sachen Java Telephony API um.
(Wer nicht weis, was das ist: java.sun.com/products/jtapi/  )

Kennt jemand von euch eine gute Implementierung, oder hat bereits Erfahrungen?

Ich möchte daraus ein System bauen, welches eine Mischung aus Anrufbeantworter und Call-Center ist. (Hierzu will ich ein "analoge Modem" benutzen. Ich habe noch eines aufgetrieben und mal ordentlich Entstaubt.......)
Das ganze soll dann mit einem schon bestehenden System zusammenarbeiten / gekoppelt werden.

Also, alles was irgend jemand hier im Forum zum Thema weis: Raus damit !

Danke schon mal, aber nur, insofern auch Resultate folgen..........


Gruß an euch,
Sebastian


----------



## sebastian4gold (4. Apr 2006)

Bin ich hier eigentlich im faschen Forum, oder warum antwortet keiner?


----------



## Ilja (5. Apr 2006)

weil sich keiner damit auskennt 

wenn jeder schreiben würde: "nö sorry, kann dir nicht helfen!"
..., dann hättest du 30+ "solcher" Antworten (aktivsten) und das Forum wäre unnötig zugespammt


----------



## JB (20. Nov 2006)

hallo

gibts für das JTAPI schon konkrete lösungen ????

ich versuche nämlich auch gerade mit dem Jtapi etwas zu entwickeln und irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht so richtig. 


möchte nämlich eine Telefonverbindung über ein Modem herstellen und sobald das gegenüber abgehoben hat soll eine audio Datei abgespielt werden.

Kann mir dazu jemand helfen????
Hat jemand mit dem Jtapi schon etwas erfahrung????

mfg
bernhard


----------

